# High Total Estrogen



## snake (Oct 23, 2015)

My brother and I share the same G.P. The Doc.’s a good guy over all but doesn’t know jack about TRT. Since I never had an estrogen problem, I am left with no advice to give my brother on this recent problem and hope you guys can help.

My brothers dosed Test Cyp. and these are the results:

First started TRTing with this new Doc.  Oct-Dec (’14)  50mg/10 days TT 129
Dec-Mar (’15) 75mg/10 days TT 190, TE 110
Apr-Aug 100mg/wk TT 544, TE 287
Sept-Oct 100mg 2x/wk, ½ mg of ugl anastrozole  TT 671, TE 465

I told him to get his E2 checked on his own and thought his AI has to be bunk. Everyone is different but I really don’t need an AI on 200 mg of test Cyp.

Anyone have any ideas? He’s fearful the Doc is going to cut his Test Cyp dose because that’s the stupid medical answer to a high total E. And no, the doctor will not script. an AI or SERM.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 23, 2015)

Looks like you kinda answered part of your own question with that last sentence. 

Either ug/adc ai or find a new doc.

Edit: is his bf% significantly higher than yours?


----------



## DF (Oct 23, 2015)

At least the doc stopped the every 10 days BS.  I tried going without an AI on my trt & cruise dose.  Unfortunately I can't go without or my nips start hurting.  What high E2 symptoms is your brother having?  You gave him good advice.  He should just get the test done himself.  It's possible his UGL Adex is poop. If he wants HG grade he could order from ADC or I'm sure we could find him some elsewhere if he doesn't want to go international.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2015)

Total estrogen is the sum of E1, E2, and E3. I don't know what the ranges are on your brother's labs but it will always read higher than an E2 test. Males are more concerned with E2. Have him do an E2 test first and foremost to see if he even needs an AI.


----------



## snake (Oct 23, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Edit: is his bf% significantly higher than yours?



I'd say he's around 20% BF, not over that.


----------



## snake (Oct 23, 2015)

DF said:


> At least the doc stopped the every 10 days BS.  I tried going without an AI on my trt & cruise dose.  Unfortunately I can't go without or my nips start hurting.  What high E2 symptoms is your brother having?  You gave him good advice.  He should just get the test done himself.  It's possible his UGL Adex is poop. If he wants HG grade he could order from ADC or I'm sure we could find him some elsewhere if he doesn't want to go international.



No problems with his nips DF. I think he really needs ADC to rule the bunk out but that's always 5 weeks out.



DocDePanda187123 said:


> Total estrogen is the sum of E1, E2, and E3. I don't know what the ranges are on your brother's labs but it will always read higher than an E2 test. Males are more concerned with E2. Have him do an E2 test first and foremost to see if he even needs an AI.



Don't hold me to this Doc but I think the range is about 60-150. I have heard the rule of thumb was E2 was 1/3 the total estrogen but that may be someones basic math being that there's 3 E's. Still if this is true, that puts his E2 at 150. I know guys have seen E2 much higher without any adverse physical effects but that high of an estradiol level doesn't help his low T problems. "E BEFORE T"


----------



## DF (Oct 23, 2015)

snake said:


> No problems with his nips DF. I think he really needs ADC to rule the bunk out but that's always 5 weeks out.



Is he having BP issues? bloat?  what's the dilly yo?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 23, 2015)

http://www.privatemdlabs.com/


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 23, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> http://www.privatemdlabs.com/


----------



## snake (Oct 23, 2015)

DF said:


> Is he having BP issues? bloat?  what's the dilly yo?



None of that. Maybe he doesn't get the effects that some guys do. I told him to get his own BW done PRIOR to his doctor visit but being his big(ger) brother, I don't know shit. lol


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 23, 2015)

If he isnt having any effects with his e2 being 150 then I wouldnt be to concerned. Ive had it at 800 with no effect. I think if he had to deal with a 5 week wait then he would be just fine.

Some people also dont respond to certain anti estrogens like others. I cant stand arimidex/anastrozole because it doesnt actually get rid of my estrogen and it also seems to cause more rebound than anything else. He could try aromasin and see how he responds. Ive been getting my aromasin from ironmagresearch...quick shipping and that shit is so potent I have to take less than normal of it. Ive crashed my estro a few times with their stuff. Just my thoughts


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2015)

snake said:


> No problems with his nips DF. I think he really needs ADC to rule the bunk out but that's always 5 weeks out.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold me to this Doc but I think the range is about 60-150. I have heard the rule of thumb was E2 was 1/3 the total estrogen but that may be someones basic math being that there's 3 E's. Still if this is true, that puts his E2 at 150. I know guys have seen E2 much higher without any adverse physical effects but that high of an estradiol level doesn't help his low T problems. "E BEFORE T"



No high estrogen won't help his T problems but you should tell him to get an E2 panel just to be safe.


----------



## Assassin32 (Oct 23, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> If he isnt having any effects with his e2 being 150 then I wouldnt be to concerned. Ive had it at 800 with no effect. I think if he had to deal with a 5 week wait then he would be just fine.
> 
> Some people also dont respond to certain anti estrogens like others. I cant stand arimidex/anastrozole because it doesnt actually get rid of my estrogen and it also seems to cause more rebound than anything else. He could try aromasin and see how he responds. Ive been getting my aromasin from ironmagresearch...quick shipping and that shit is so potent I have to take less than normal of it. Ive crashed my estro a few times with their stuff. Just my thoughts



I second Cobra, I've been getting my Stane from Ironmag and that shit is very potent. I had to lower my dose when I started using them. This stuff is the real deal Holyfield.


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 23, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


>



I don't get it ?


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 23, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I don't get it ?



your kidding?


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 23, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> your kidding?



I guess your saying No Doy ? He said he was fearful of his doc canceling his script for low t. Why is that link No Doy ? Maybe snake & his bro don't know about that link. 






[/IMG]


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 23, 2015)

Well if snake was a good lil boy he would of made his bro goto private med labs to start, so we wouldnt be in this issue and he wouldnt be asking these ?'s

he even mentions it in the 1st post.  

then we would have all the estrogen numbers we would need to make good decisions & give good advice.......

Rather than ponder over what his E2 is....????  but now we are guessing and that doesnt typically workout well.


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 23, 2015)

Anyone who has spent a half hour max researching beginner cycles knows that link


----------



## John Ziegler (Oct 23, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Anyone who has spent a half hour max researching beginner cycles knows that link



I turned sifting through a half an hour's worth of elementary school into a split second of logistics. Your welcome snake


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 23, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I turned sifting through a half an hour's worth of elementary school into a split second of logistics. Your welcome snake



dont be a prick

we all here helping one another.  one day you will need the help


----------



## snake (Oct 23, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> Well if snake was a good lil boy he would of made his bro goto private med labs to start, so we wouldnt be in this issue and he wouldnt be asking these ?'s
> 
> he even mentions it in the 1st post.
> 
> ...



Good point. Does anyone really think I didn't do that and just now decided to close the barn door after the horses got out?
Also, do you really think a younger brother always takes his older brothers advice? lol


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 23, 2015)

snake said:


> Good point. Does anyone really think I didn't do that and just now decided to close the barn door after the horses got out?
> Also, do you really think a younger brother always takes his older brothers advice? lol



I usually elbow drop my brother when he doesn't listen to me. It works well at keeping him in check


----------



## snake (Oct 23, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> I turned sifting through a half an hour's worth of elementary school into a split second of logistics. Your welcome snake



Z, Thanks for the advice but I was aware of that. You may have not known that and that's ok since you were trying to help. Maybe someone who read this thread didn't and you helped them out.


----------

